# Slatted seat base - rubber strip



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Our MH has wooden slats under the seat cushions and they are separated by a rubber webbing like strip with slots for each slat.
Some of the rubber slots have perished allowing the slats to move.

Does any one know if you can buy replacement rubber webbing strips or any alternative ideas?

Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not a problem:

http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/p-1895-38mm-wide-pirelli-webbing.aspx

They also stock 50mm wide.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My explanation wasn't great. The actual slats are wooden and the 'webbing' has slits in to run at 90 degrees to the wooden slats. The wooden slats are threaded through the webbing and it holds the slats about 3 inches apart.
The 'webbing' is only there to separate the slats so they are spaced out equally under the seat cushions.

Hope that's clearer?

Thanks


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Pirelli webbing can be cut or you can staple it with a staple gun  I think you need 'best' webbing and staple it - do not need stretchy webbing which is what pirelli webbing is. 'Best' webbing can be got from any upholstery shop


----------

